# 1980's LED watch needs repair



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

I've not been on here for ages, so it's nice to be back.

Back in the 1980's my parents bought me a brushed steel LED watch from a large Boots store in Wolverhampton.

To cut a long story short I repaired battery leakage it looked like it was working again but I damaged the display in the process of putting it back together!! The watch has huge sentimental value and I'd like to get it working again if possible. I'm sure I'll need a new unit inside. Any suggestions??

Wolfman


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Might be worth posting a pic on here, someone might have a suitable replacement module for it if you're lucky. Failing that, keep an eye on ebay (use their "saved search" function) and hope to find one the same with a working module.

Good luck anyway mate.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

Will do. Many thanks.


----------



## rogart (Jan 2, 2016)

Check this site out? crazywatches.pl

I think you can contact Piotr somewhere on the site?


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll take a look. Many thanks.


----------

